# All natural ProtoGrow makes plants grow like crazy



## space cruiser27 (Jan 30, 2010)

My friend sent me this link the other day of this amazing all natural fertilizer that makes all plants thrive.

http://www.growlikecrazy.com/

"Plant vigor begins to increase almost immediately and imparts a greater resistance to disease, insect attack, drought and even frost."

*"ProtoGrow* is so effective at producing rapid plant growth in record time that it _almost forces_ plants to grow even under the worst light and soil conditions."

"*ProtoGrow* also increases micro-organisms in the soil."


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

you apparently didnt read the rules... No junk spam....


----------



## space cruiser27 (Jan 30, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> you apparently didnt read the rules... No junk spam....


it's not spam, i was just showing it to everyone because it's pretty ******* badass. i don't advertise for ****


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

spam is spam is spam.


----------



## space cruiser27 (Jan 30, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> spam is spam is spam.


sorry. that's the last time i try to help any of you assholes out.  and even if it was spam you guys should check it out anyways because it's pretty damn amazing i'd say.  i think people should try it and i will hopefully be doing the same.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> spam is spam is spam.



I eat spam-a-lot.:bolt: 

DD


----------

